# Urgent - opinion needed



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

After an expensive problem with an Ebay order I am again looking for LED lighting. Has anyone tried/used Ecoxotic brand LEDs before? Specifically looking at one from Pets & Ponds ( do we get a discount from them?)
Ecoxotic Panorama Marine LED Strip - 48" // Aquarium Supplies Canada - Pond Supplies Canada - Reptile Supplies Canada // Pets & Ponds

Thanks in advance for any info!!!


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

I can't say whether or not the light is good but I have ordered through pets and ponds before. My experience with them was awesome and I do believe we have a coupon code for bca members. Maybe contact them to confirm this though. Good luck!


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Immus21 - I got really burned on an Ebay order, and really want to deal with a trusted vendor now. Your feedback helps, although I'd still like opinions on the actual light - even from people that have not actually tried it.
Hard to judge on description alone, unfortunately :-(


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

No other opinions?


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Just make sure there is a return policy that way if u dont like it then no big deal


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

I recall hearing good things about those lights, although never seen or used one myself. But I do believe they make a good product. The fact you can dim each color of lights is a big plus. I can't remember exactly but they use quality LEDs in those as well.

Fwiw, that is the marine model, 11k whites and 445nm blues. Unless of course you would be using on a reef tank


----------



## pdoutaz (May 13, 2010)

Thanks All
Mods - please close thread - Thanks


----------

